# TTTF Overseed - Undesirable Grasses or Weeds?



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi All,

It seems like things have slowed down here lately, but hopefully this thread still gets some eyes on it. I overseeded with Hogans Blend TTTF on 9/13 and overall I'd say my results are about a B/B-. Some spots look great, some look pretty good, most is okay, and some areas are very thin or bare. I'm mainly chalking this up to poor soil as the lawn was neglected for decades and I haven't gotten a soil test yet(I know, I know..) but I plan on getting a test and fixing those issues starting in the late winter/early spring. I can give more details of the work I've done if anyone is interested but this thread is mainly just to try to figure out what these two specific issues are.

The first issue is popping up in clumps in a few areas, the individual blades are rounded/curved and lighter colored. These were taken just before mowing today:





The second issue is in an area that I was fighting common bermuda prior to my overseed, but it doesn't look quite the same as what I was fighting prior to the overseed. Is this common bermuda that's appearance has just changed due to cooler temps and better irrigation/fertilization? The blades are thicker and growing faster than the new TTTF, but not staying straight up. Not the best pictures, but these were taken right after mowing today:


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Did this thread get moved? Could have sworn I posted it in Cool Season Lawns. No worries if it did, I had just originally posted there because that board seems to get more responses. Anyway, here's an earlier picture from the first week I noticed the first issue popping up:



This seems to have started as a tube-like weed and opened up over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

This is what is growing in the area of the second issue from the original post. Is this the common bermuda coming back?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@edixon88 I moved your post about weed Id to the weed Id folder.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

The real fat bladed, ribbon looking stuff could be quackgrass, thats what it looks like to me anyway.

The thinner and light green stuff is probably nutsedge.

I don't see any Bermuda in there. If there is, it won't be growing any more until late next spring.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

@g-man no worries, I was just checking because I didn't see a note and wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy. I know this is the proper forum for it, but this section doesn't seem to get nearly as much traffic so I posted it in cool season since it was also related to the TTTF overseed. 


cityofoaks said:


> The real fat bladed, ribbon looking stuff could be quackgrass, thats what it looks like to me anyway.
> 
> The thinner and light green stuff is probably nutsedge.
> 
> I don't see any Bermuda in there. If there is, it won't be growing any more until late next spring.


I'll have to take a look at the fatter stuff tomorrow, over the summer I identified it as common bermuda due to the lack of clasping auricles.

The thinner stuff definitely isn't nutsedge, I've had experience with that and this grew much differently. It came up in a tube shape and then opened up and sort of laid down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you had weeds and then just overseed, the weeds are still there. That's why I recommended you to use round up and kill everything.

I don't know what these weeds are. One could be wild onion. Someone will come along and try to help id it. If they don't know, they are likely not going to guess.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I followed the guidelines with Pylex & Trciiclopyr for the common bermuda prior to the overseed. I'm guessing this is just the same thing coming back since common bermuda is never a one-season kill. The other issue was something new that started popping up after the overseed.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@edixon88 I'm with @g-man in thinking wild onion for the finer blade stuff. At first glance the wide bladed stuff looks like dallisgrass, but I don't think you would have it in New Jersey. Nothing in your pictures is bermuda grass.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @edixon88 I'm with @g-man in thinking wild onion for the finer blade stuff. At first glance the wide bladed stuff looks like dallisgrass, but I don't think you would have it in New Jersey. Nothing in your pictures is bermuda grass.


I'll have to try to get some better pictures as it grows out a little since I just cut it today. I just yanked out a few pieces of each but it's tough to tell, especially with the first one being so short. I don't think it's wild onion because I've had that before and this isn't growing straight up like that normally does. It also has a slightly different appearance from what I've seen previously and doesn't have any onion smell.




I'll have to look into dallisgrass for this one, are there any major identifiers for it? This doesn't have the clasping auricles like quack would have.

Thanks again!

Edit: looks like the skinny stuff might actually be star of Bethlehem, which I had never even heard of but it seems to match the descriptions and pics I'm seeing online


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@edixon88 yeah, that definitely isn't dallisgrass. The third picture of your initial post is the one that looks like dallisgrass, but if it's the same weed as what you're holding, then it isn't that.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @edixon88 yeah, that definitely isn't dallisgrass. The third picture of your initial post is the one that looks like dallisgrass, but if it's the same weed as what you're holding, then it isn't that.


Yeah this is the same weed, this newer picture was just a smaller one from a couple feet away. Thanks, that helps cross one more off the list haha.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

@cityofoaks @Spammage Everything grew out a few extra days before I could cut due to rain and it looks like this might actually be quackgrass. I had issues in this area over the summer but ruled out quackgrass due to no clasping auricle but this clearly has it. Any thoughts on this being quackgrass or possibly something else?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@edixon88 I agree that it looks like quackgrass.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @edixon88 I agree that it looks like quackgrass.


Painting it with gly my only option or will anything else help control it in TTTF? I finally have some good looking grass in that area and don't want to nuke it all. I've never done it but if I paint 1-2 leaves with gly, will it kill surrounding grass too?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

edixon88 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @edixon88 I agree that it looks like quackgrass.
> ...


Glyphosate is absorbed only through the foliage, so it won't kill the surrounding grass as long as you are careful with the painting application.


----------

